# That dragonfly boat on the front page is HOT!



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I know I am not alone on this am i?  I LOVE that wood!!  I don't know how practical it is, but shazam it's cool looking.  That boat is so pretty.  Anyone else care to comment one way or another?  And another thing - cool website too, yeah? That's all. I have shilled enough for one day.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: That dragonfly boat on the front page is HOT!*

A day late... Ron got the jump on that one...

from the review...



> I have always loved the look of teak. Maintaining it, however, is another story. I was a bit concerned about how much teak I saw on the Emerger and their other skiffs. Well, the maintenance problem has been solved. There is very little to no real teak used on the skiff. In its place the crew has many of the stainless steel trim pieces sent out and dipped. The dipping process is very similar to the process used to put camouflage patterns on hunting rifle stocks. First, a film pattern is floated in a dip tank. Then a chemical activator is sprayed onto the film. The product is dipped into the pattern then set up to dry. Finally, a protective coating is applied.


I'm glad you are enjoying the site. I'm trying to do more content like this. 

Cheers


----------

